# Ford 3910 Crank but Not Start



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking for some help to troubleshoot. Tractor has sat for about 2 months.  Tried to start it and it's just cranking.

Have wiggled the hi/lo shifter while trying, as well as the pto lever. Never had an issue with safety switches.

Battery is testing good and as I said getting strong cranks but wont start.

Fuel is also good.

What can I try next?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you getting fuel to the injectors? Does the preheat work... or can you tell if the fuel solenoid it working / has power?


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Are you getting fuel to the injectors? Does the preheat work... or can you tell if the fuel solenoid it working / has power?


Can you help guide me on how to check these 2 things so I can report back accurately?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you follow the injector pump bleeding procedure you should find out pretty quick, whether you are getting fuel, meaning the fuel solenoid is working. 
Not familiar with your tractor, but I can usually hear the glow plug relay clicking in and out if they are working.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Follow the steel pipes from the injection pump, up to the head.. loosen the steel pipes a turn or 3 & try to start the engine.. its not gonna start because u have the lines loose..
What your looking for is fuel squirting out of the lines.. if they are squirting, stop & tighten them back up..
Hold the throttle in the FAST/wide open position & try to start it again..
Let us know something.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all. So to clarify, I did not run it out of fuel, so I'm unsure how air would have gotten into the lines. Issue I ran into is that with the front end loader attached, I dont have clearance to swing the battery tray out to get to the head. I have checked from the filter to the pump. Unsure if this is related, but I'm getting a bit of smoke from the starter, but I'm guessing it's just getting hot from using it so much to keep cranking?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm assuming u have a CAV DPA injection pump.??
There is a bleed screw on the side by the nameplate.. loosen the 5/16 portion & crank the engine.. does fuel squirt out.?? It autta squirt about 20 feet.
IF u have a lot of fuel there, tighten it back up..
I'm thinking your metering valve might be stuck.??
If u Google "ford 3910 injection pump" go watch some videos..
U cant get to ANY fuel lines in the head.?? U need to access at least 1 or 2.. JUST TO SEE if it pumping..
When trying to start that engine, only run the starter for about an 8-10 sec. count..
Then let it rest about 30 seconds.. & repeat.. or you'll be buying a new one.{$$$}


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U need to find out if your engine has a "thermo-start" glow plug in the intake & if its working.
It might be working but if u don't have any fuel to the injectors, its not gonna start..
U "CAN" take off 1 or 2 lines off THE PUMP & see if its pumping.


----------



## Ferguson30 (Jun 9, 2019)

KBoy420 said:


> Looking for some help to troubleshoot. Tractor has sat for about 2 months. Tried to start it and it's just cranking.
> 
> Have wiggled the hi/lo shifter while trying, as well as the pto lever. Never had an issue with safety switches.
> 
> ...


not being condescending here but be sure your kill lever is pushed all the way forward at the engine not just the lever.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ferguson30 said:


> not being condescending here but be sure your kill lever is pushed all the way forward at the engine not just the lever.


No problem, and yes, did check that. I need to get the tractor serviced for other reasons, so since I still cant get it started, I need to just get it out of the barn for pick-up. The FEL is on the ground, however. Any issues jacking up the FEL a few inches to be able to get a chain under and drag it out?


----------

